# Update MAC 10.3.9 TO 10.4 ?



## jonrodge (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello please help me on this one I want to update my MAC OS to 10.4, can I do this online at the apple store or do I have to buy on retailer? Is it possible to download this online or not? 

ps I am from UK but any help would be great. My computer has recently been running slow for no apparent reason and I have decided to update the system, there is loads of memory so that doesnt appear to be the issue?

Lastly the reason for updaing is I have a 3rd gen ipod nano and apparently it needs to be at least  mac os 10/4 or above to work on my itunes 7.5. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Soulwar (Dec 30, 2007)

There is no download for the update. You can go thru the Apple store or another authorized Apple dealer. You might have some luck on Ebay as well. Just check the spec requirements for your system. Also, adding more ram could help for speed.


----------



## jonrodge (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for that, the only think is the computer keeps crashing my photoshop in partucular is opened and the internet occasionally aswell? guess probably need that software update, thanks.


----------



## stilbite (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi There, 

You need Tiger 10.4.0 on CD or DVD. 
That is the next version after 10.3.9.

You can then update via Software Update to 10.4.11 before you hit Leopard.

Jimbo

jim.robinson33@ntlworld.com


----------



## SatCure (Dec 31, 2007)

As your Mac is not operating correctly, I recommend that you DON'T do a standard upgrade but do an "Archive and install" instead. That way you won't be transferring the problem to the new OS.


----------

